
Show HN: Listen to Spotify with other people remotely - jason_zig
https://www.jqbx.fm
======
jason_zig
Hey HN. I've been working on this project for a while and have actually posted
about it in the past. I've made some updates recently and, more importantly, I
feel like it might be more helpful for some of you with all the work from home
going on.

Happy to answer any questions anyone may have also and I hope everyone's stays
safe!

~~~
Dork_Sider
I'm so glad this is still around. I used it a lot when you first launched, so
I'm pleasantly surprised to still see it active.

------
benji_is_me
Cool to see the creator on hnews, I've used this several times (including just
yesterday). It's worth noting that Spotify has tested a party-listening
feature.[1] Not sure why they haven't added it officially.

[1]:
[https://twitter.com/wongmjane/status/1134390000672419840](https://twitter.com/wongmjane/status/1134390000672419840)

